# FF: Vancouver Aquarium 2 for 1 coupon



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Never got around to using it, no need now that the roomie works there so it's up for grabs to anyone who wants the 2 for 1 admission coupon from the Entertainment book. Expires Nov. 1 of this year.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

I also have one of these somewhere if anyone wants it. Same expiry.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll take the one in Vancouver. Please PM me with P/U details.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------

